# Western Cosmic Flyer



## Silas (May 20, 2021)

Hello,
            Just recently purchased a rusted old’ bike that as far as I can tell is a Western Cosmic Flyer.  I’m looking to confirm this by the serial # 34X10 70671.  I know these bikes are common so I’m trying to research wether it’s worth restoring or just bringin it back to riding condition, it’s pretty rough but solid.  I can post pictures at some point but at this time the bike is in pieces.  Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## bloo (May 21, 2021)

Well... Basically nothing is worth restoring these days, for various reasons. Even stuff that you think would be worth restoring isn't, and in any event would be worth more with ratty original paint than restored. There are probably exceptions, but I can't think of one offhand.

I don't mean to discourage you. Many old bikes can be cleaned up, greased, and make great riders, and there are derusting methods you can read about here (oxalic acid for instance) that can sometimes occasionally bring back pretty nice paint you didn't even realize was still there because of all the rust. There are methods to remove more recent paint jobs as well. Lots of stuff to read and learn about. It may be possible to bring it back without the extreme cost of a restoration.

You should post pictures of what you have. Numbers by themselves aren't enough information. Western Flyer was the house brand of Western Auto stores, and the bikes were built by established bike manufacturers. Cleveland Welding, Murray, Westfield/Columbia and Huffman/Huffy have all supplied bikes to Western Auto and there were probably others.

When you get some pictures up I'll bet you get more response. Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2021)

I agree without even seeing pics it's not worth restoring. Clean, service, ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

Great advice fellas.  I've been thinking about doing a resto as well but I think "Clean, service, ride!" is the best option.  And patina bikes are cool!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 20, 2021)

Welcome and keep poking around  barns and sales… you will find a keeper! I found a western flyer and I kept it..,Bill in bama.


----------

